# Gamers in NC speak up!



## FreeBooter

Okay, I admit I'm a dork. I can't find a search function on this board to save my skinny butt. If you're in NC and you play RPGs, speak up. Where ya'at, what do you play, are you looking for a game/players, etc.

Who knows, maybe we can network orsomejunk


----------



## cybertalus

Search is only available if you're a community supporter, or if you subscribe to it individually.

I'm in the Asheville area.  I pretty much stick to D&D and d20 games.  I DM some, but play most of the time.  I'm a player in a weekly Sunday afternoon game, and when TV schedules permit I game with the Asheville Gaming Society on Tuesday nights.

Wouldn't mind joining a second game with the right group.


----------



## Raindog

Hi,
I mostly play D&D 3.5, but I've played Champions, the Hero system, Star Wars, Cyberpunk (R.Talsorian), Chill, GURPS, Gamma World, Paranoia, Recon, and a bunch of other games that have come and gone. 
I live in Fayetteville NC. Email me at invizuhble@yahoo.com if you live in the area of Fayetteville and are interested in playing.
Raindog


----------



## Narfellus

*gamer*

howdy. I'm a gamer and DM in the Raleigh, Durham, Chapel hill area. I've played DnD on and off since 1st ed, and now play a hybrid 3.5 edition of the Midnight Campaign setting. I've also played Runequest, Gamma World, Star Frontiers, Mutants and Masterminds, Call of Cthulhu and a few others, but 99% DnD. I DM most of the time, but i'm looking to be a player in a good campaign, preferably fantasy.  You can reach me at narfellus@yahoo.com.


----------



## FreeBooter

*Me!*

I am in Fuquay-Varina of all places. I personally would love to find a good Mutants and Masterminds campaign, or Tri-Stat SaS


----------



## Narfellus

*Me!*

well, the only thing we have going on now is a full group of CoC players going through Masks of Nylarhotep, and a 2-player Midnight Underdark campaign.  The latter is pretty combat heavy. About a year ago we had a good M&M campaign going based on the classic Microprose X-com video game. For different reasons it fizzled out, but i still have the notelog and art and sfx. One day i wouldn't mind reviving it and continuing the battle against the invaders. Sigh. So many worlds, so little time...


----------



## cstyle

*Raleigh game needs a player or two*

I'm running a home brew 3.5 game in Raleigh.  We meet every other monday night, 7-10pm.   If interested email me: cstefanick@yahoo.com


----------



## Mark Causey

Narfellus said:
			
		

> and a 2-player Midnight Underdark campaign.



Sorry I had to fall out of that game, no hard feelings?

As to the topic at hand, I'm in the Raleigh/Garner area and don't get enough chances to play. I might would be available for something once a damn month but I can't seem to get the ball and chain to agree, as Narfellus knows.

I've played DnD and other things, I'm looking for a game of FATE right now.

--Mark C.


----------



## XanthorDrathos

Running weekend games in Morganton, NC here mostly 3.5E set in Ghelspad and some homebrews.  We're in the 25-25 crowd, but all are welcome.


----------



## FreeBooter

In a shameless bump in the image of information dumping here goes. My work schedule is pretty wonky, I work most days 4pm-12:30am, I have Sundays off however


----------



## Templetroll

I'm in the Morrisville, NC area.  I've played D&D since 79 and have done most of the various games out since then - RuneQuest, Toon, Hero, DCHero, Marvel Heroes, Paranoia, CoC, Traveller, Vampire, etc.  I've DM'ed most of them, some better than others.   I met my wife at a game of D&D and our daughter has gamed with us for the last 4+ years.

Our current DM is busy with work (a good thing) so we have no current game ( a very, very bad thing).  I'm the one most interested in playing, it would depend on the group and timing as to whether or not my wife and daughter would be availble.

I'd love to be able to play in a D&D/fantasy game, or something supers.  Other things would certainly be considered.


----------



## FreeBooter

*New Schedule!*

Waaaaaa hooooo! Starting Jan 1st I get Saturday and Sunday off each week. I can be on a regular (gamer) schedule


----------



## Henry

Hi, Freebooter!

Thought I'd drop in to get a chance to pimp-- er, promote the North Carolina ENWorld Gameday on January 29th, 2005, at 9:00 at NCSU campus.

ncgameday.dhorizon.org

If you ever wanted to network, this is a GREAT chance to do so, because there's gamers there from all over the Raleigh-Durham-Cary Area!


----------



## dragoonm

I am in Raleigh and currently without a group.  I can either DM or play.  Send me an e-mail at dragonhawk@runbox.com.


----------



## Thaniel

I'm just outside Greensboro, and also currently without a group. I'm 24 and have been playing for 6 years now. I'll play D&D 3.x, SW d20, Spycraft, D20 modern.  Drop me a line at msutherland@triad.rr.com


----------



## cybertalus

Yeah I know I posted in this thread once already.  But I'm unengamed again, so if any gaming group in the Asheville area is looking to fill their pony-tailed-and-bearded-guy quota, give me a shout, either here or at blueimagine at juno dot com (DnD or ENWorld in the subject helps me know a message isn't spam).  

My preference is for D&D 3.5, but I'll gladly play D20 Modern (except for a few genres), D&D 3.0, and maybe Star Wars D20.


----------



## Aeolius

Greensboro, here. Once my house is finished (in Summerfield), I may try to get a local group together. Granted, they won't start on the house for another month yet, so that gives me about a year.


----------



## absinthe_pernod

*Raleigh based 3rd edition D&D group looking for players*

I have posted a couple of times and had a few responses, but as it stands I am still looking for players for a third edition D&D game set in an amalgamation of the Warhammer Fantasy setting, Iron Kingdoms, and my own warped sense of world creation. We are still at the ground level, the players I do have are at 2nd or 3rd level. We will be playing every three weeks on Sunday afternoon, looking to start playing again Sunday March 6th. 
Give me an E-mail, Mike at malkor_morgul@yahoo.com

I run a more storytelling/roleplaying heavy campaign with political/religious intrigues, plenty of cloak and dagger stuff...less emphasis on hack and slash. We are all at least in our mid 20's, looking for mature gamers.


----------



## heero yuy

I'm in Hickory, NC and looking for a group to game with.  I work M-F from 7am-5pm.  I am available on weekends most of the time.  My wife works on weekends, so I usually have my kids.  If that's not a problem, then great!  I play D&D 3E and 3.5.  I just moved here about a year ago from Indiana and haven't played since I moved.

Email me to try and set something up cbsimpson2001@yahoo.com


----------



## Guilin

In the Raleigh area, always looking for games


----------



## Strider an-ti-one

*Game on and game forever*

fayetteville,nc  looking for a game willing to tavel a short distance but would enjoy playing


----------



## FreeBooter

*Mutants & Masterminds in Raleigh NC*

Its good to see so many replies to this post, makes me happy to see so many people around. Anyone in the Raleigh area that runs, or is interested in running Mutants & Masterminds on the weekends? I have a -ton- of resource material and could on occasion switch out GMing for a session. I would run the game myself for people, but it takes me so long between plot ideas it'd be a once a month game  I was thinking of maybe a "Clearmont Academy" style campaign.


----------



## GoblinGirl

*Raleigh Game Store*

One way to find a campaign looking for players (or enough players to start a new campaign) is to visit your local game store! If you're in the central NC area, Lost Goblin Games is opening in North Raleigh next Saturday, March 19th, and we're already starting to schedule game nights, demos, RPGA nights etc. We'll be open seven days a week and have a good amount of gaming space-- come by and check us out!


----------



## FreeBooter

Oh I am planning to be there, don't you worry. I'm the Alopecian with the tattoo.


----------



## SolidSnake

*Durham*

I'm in the Durham area.  A friend of mine and I are trying to get a group together or find some people with which to game. We're looking for a DnD 3.x game.


----------



## Virel

Heero, 

There is an exciting new campaign that just kicked off last week near you. Check your email for details.

Virel


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I'm in central NC but our group is currently full as we have a grand total of about 10 players, although not all play in each game. The most is 7 in one.

There are also conventions that one can go to game. There's ConCarolinas coming up in June, MACE in November.... (those are the next 2 I'll be at.)


----------



## Belen

I am in NC, although I already run a game.  I have to second Henry's post about the NC game day.  That event rocks!  You can find a link to the yahoo group associated with it  in my sig.

Also, I run one shot D&D games at All Fun and Games (2062 Kildaire Farm Road, Cary, NC 27513 Ph. 919.233-7727) at least 2 Sunday's per month.  That store can be a good place to meet other gamers.  Maybe we should try to have a local gamer' meetup at the store sometime.


----------



## ronpurvis

If you are in western NC, you might want to come to our game day on April 9th. It will be in Greenville, SC. We will be having 5 scenarios available for play. You can contact me at ronpurvis@charter.net.


----------



## FreeBooter

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I am in NC, although I already run a game.  I have to second Henry's post about the NC game day.  That event rocks!  You can find a link to the yahoo group associated with it  in my sig.
> 
> Also, I run one shot D&D games at All Fun and Games (2062 Kildaire Farm Road, Cary, NC 27513 Ph. 919.233-7727) at least 2 Sunday's per month.  That store can be a good place to meet other gamers.  Maybe we should try to have a local gamer' meetup at the store sometime.



Hey, if you want to do a meetup, I'm up for that if we can arrange it to be on a Sunday.


----------



## SolidSnake

FreeBooter said:
			
		

> Hey, if you want to do a meetup, I'm up for that if we can arrange it to be on a Sunday.




I'll second FreeBooter on this one too.  I'm in the area and would be very interested in meeting up with anyone who is running or wants to start a game.  BelenUmaria, FreeBooter; Let me know if you guys are meeting up and I'll try to make it.


----------



## GoblinGirl

*Finding players/Meetups*

Hey all-- for those looking for games to join or players to start one, we have a book at the store where you can put your contact info and the game you want, and folks who come in can look through for others wanting the same game they do. Freebooter, it was great meeting you today-- hope to see you again soon! If you need a place to meet to play on Sunday(s), keep us in mind- there's currently plenty of space available, as the Magic players only want to do Friday nights so we're rearranging the calendar LOL.

Just a little shameless self-promotion! 


~Robin
www.lostgoblingames.com


----------



## Catavarie

Hello,

Just think all this time i thought me and my group of freinds were the only ones in the Raleigh area that played any RPGs (Other than the LARP people at NCSU, don't get me started on them) I live in N. Raleigh currently and have been tryin to get some people together for a game of either D&D 3.5 or RIFTS for the past year, but due to me and my group either getting married or having kids it just hasn't been working out for me.  I'm stoked to hear that a new game shop has opened up just 5 mins down the road from myplace I'll have to stop by the Lost Goblin and check out the book to see if I can find a few people to play with, unfortunatly being a Paramedic I have a rather odd work schedule so I can't play a certain day each (or even every other) week.  So I might have to settle for the game-a-day method but we shall see.  Anyways just wanted to add my name to the list of other gamers in the area, hell maybe we can get a weekend event setup and have a huge Round Robin game.  Thats always a blast.  Afterall you're not a hardcore gamer till your on your 39th straight hour of a game and you attack with your jar of endless suds instead of your +2 Longsword.


----------



## Ampolitor

*looking this summer*

Well as some know me I moved from NY and transferred my job to Gastonia. Im a Police Officer so I dont care for games that like to have recreation time around the table (if you know what I mean been there quit that group) Im 32 and Im looking for a mature gaming group so I can get back into 3rd D&D or 1, or 2. Im currently working on my house in Lincolnton and in the near future Ill have a cool place to game if need be. Anyway if anyone is looking for a older player drop me a line here.


----------



## Belen

*DMs Dinner!*



			
				FreeBooter said:
			
		

> Hey, if you want to do a meetup, I'm up for that if we can arrange it to be on a Sunday.




We will be having our monthly DM's Dinner at All Fun and Games this coming Sunday, April 10 at 6:30pm.  And we can arrange a D&D meetup sometime down the road.  How about we start discussing dates in May?

Also, All Fun and Games has an online messageboard for posting info about campaigns or for finding games: http://www.localendar.com/topics/do10hedron

If you want to come to the dinner this Sunday, then the address for the store is:

2062 Kildaire Farm Road
Cary, NC 27511
ph. (919) 233-7727


----------



## nerf_ninja

Nice thread! I'm surprised to see so many people in NC. 

My group needs another player. We play in Durham off of 15-501, generally twice a month on a weekend day. Generally non-FR 3.5, although it depends on the current DM. Every few months we rotate DMs to give the last one a break. Actually it could be said that we would benefit from a new DM for a while, since our current one has been at it for about 6 months.... But firstly we would like to find a new player.

If you're interested please contact me at my gaming address below.

Thanks,
Bryan

nerf_ninja at yahoo dot com.


----------



## FreeBooter

May whatever being looks down upon us and snickers get a good laugh out of this. Freebooter is starting to look into Hero System. Oy.


----------

